# My poor hens!



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Last year I bought what were supposed to be pullets, half turned out to be cockerels. They were all sweet and funny
Fast forward. We had to separate the roosters from the hens. My favorite hen was adamant that I pick her up and cuddle her every time I was in the pen. 
Fast forward to spring.
The Bachelor Squad had a coup and the former leader started to terrorize my hens. He would rip out their feathers, peck them to the point of bleeding, and just be an absolute nightmare.
Egg production completely stopped. I tried to take him out, but he has nine lives like cat, or more appropriately, he’s the anti christ. I almost lost my thumb, and two weeks later he has 5 kill shots in him before he finally met his maker.
The problem is, although egg production has picked up my hens are all now super scared of everything. My lovey one won’t let me within 2 feet of her. Now, mind you, they knew instantly when he was dead. They all went right to the coop and started “singing “, I have no other way to describe it. But my sweet girls are still so scared! What can I do?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Poor girlies...some roosters are just horrible! I think, really, the only thing you can do is be very patient with them and hope they come around. Lots of special treats, as much time with them as you can spend, etc. I hope your thumb is healing well!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I second the time and treats method of healing.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Thumb is healing slowly but surgeon says it's on track. I however want it to go a bit faster.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am glad it's improving but I certainly understand wishing you could make it go faster!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I rescued a







young rooster and named him Rusty. Luckily he is very nice to my 3 hens. He is young because he has small spurs. Hope he won't turn mean as he gets older.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Here is a better picture


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind is he?


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

You know I am not sure. Here is a better picture. He is beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is pretty!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes and he is a good boy too. He has taken a liking to my oldest hen who no longer lays eggs.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

She is a cougar! Ha ha!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Rusty was banned from the City of Clarkston. I picked him up from Animal Control. He was growing and walking on people's decks.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I meant crowing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He was just looking for love!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

He's quite the handsome fellow. We've had a number of nice roosters over the years, and I'm always thankful when they turn out to be gentlemen. I have never rescued a rooster though, good on you! 
P.S. To me, he looks like a blue laced red wyandotte rooster.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ETgoatygirl said:


> To me, he looks like a blue laced red wyandotte rooster.


Not so much. He doesnt have any lacing. At first i thought some whiting... but the comb is wrong for that too. Oh wait a sec! I do see a tinny bit of lacing under there. :/. But i think more a barnyard beautiful mutty boy. .


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Not sure but I am happy he is nice to my girls!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Here is a fresh picture.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Here I gave them a snack.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

What is lacing?


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

You are looking at my Chickie butts. Another brown one is in the chicken coop.


----------

